# Delonghi ECAM 22.320.SB - Puck stuck in infuser



## Vehlin (Jul 27, 2018)

I've got a bit of a problem with my coffee machine.

It first presented itself as the infuser stuck in the diagonal resting position but with the control arms extended so it couldn't be removed. I managed to push the arms back to their correct positions and extracted the infuser, gave it a clean and put it back. It then broke again the next day.

I then got an o-ring kit from Ebay and replaced the two O-Rings in the infuser and gave it a grease so the control arms moved smoothly. Everything was fine for a couple of weeks and now we're back to the original problem. If I have a feel around inside the infuser I can feel that there is a puck in there that's not been ejected properly.

Anyone seen anything like this before? The infuser control arms aren't super free to move, but they're not seized either. I'm wondering if either the infuser is knackered somehow (or I need to regrease it) or whether the machine's parts that interface with the infuser have become worn by the infuser being stiff.


----------



## Richard Nam (Oct 9, 2020)

Did you solved that problem?

I underwent same as you. I got Delonghi ECAM22.110 Coffeys machine 1 week ago, and used it for business purpose. After about 50-60 times use, I felt bitter flavor and tender taste, and I found puck stuck in infuser. I washed the infuser as wrote in manual but still not working. I wonder how I can fix this.


----------

